# Circle Cutting Board with Juice Groove



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have been asked by a friend of mine to make a 18" round cutting board. I'm going finish the glue ups this weekend and maybe get it cut and formed. 

I have searched for juice groove cutting techniques, but everything is on a square/rectangle. An edge guide works fine for that, but a round cutting board won't allow. 

Does any one have a process that would help cut a juice groove in a round cutting board? 

My two thoughts was to create a base for the router that would have pegs to register the bit. There would be two pegs on the router side and two pegs on the side that would stretch over the entire cutting board.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I would use a circle cutting jig.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, I can't go with a circle cutting jig. I can't have a hole in the top of the cutting board.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Make a base for your router with a V cut into it. The top of the V registers against the circle and keeps the router bit a constant distance from the edge of the circle.
Tom


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Use a jig on a router table.

Make a "half moon" fence that matches the radius of the cutting board. A little setup work to set the groove location, and there you go.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Instead of drilling into the cutting board for the circle jig, glue/tape a block to the center and let the jig pivot on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Shoot, That is kinda what I was thinking. If I have a big enough cutoff from cutting the circle, I was going to clamp that to the router table.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes. Something temporary, a false center, stuck in the middle.

Many times, I need to draw circles with a good drafting compass on a carving block. I don't need a pinhole in the center. I wrap a penny in masking tape and stick that down in the middle as the compass pivot point.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

What about attaching to thick washers to the bottom of the router base to "ride" along the edge of the cutting board? Kinda like making a large pattern bit out of the whole router.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

liquid6 said:


> What about attaching to thick washers to the bottom of the router base to "ride" along the edge of the cutting board? Kinda like making a large pattern bit out of the whole router.


I have done this many times with other patterns. I have used a dowel or a pin attached to the bottom of my router. I have a Bosch and festool an on the bottom of your router there are wholes to attach 'pins' attach the homemade "Pin" and follow the radius that was already cut on the cutting board. the distance is the difference of the pin to the outside of the router bit. PM me if you need help


----------



## John Stab (Jun 7, 2014)

does anyone know where I can download some free plans for kids wooden toys, especially marble races and interactive or moving toys


----------



## matador55 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi John Stab,

I make wooden toys. What plans are you looking for.
You are welcome to the plans if I have what you are looking
for. It is always good to help out another woodworker.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Al Launier (Jan 21, 2013)

liquid6 said:


> Yeah, I can't go with a circle cutting jig. I can't have a hole in the top of the cutting board.


You could still use a hole in the center to pivot the router around & then modify the hole as needed to install a dowel made from the same blocks as the rest of the board. A round round with square blocks surrounding it would add a touch of distinction to the board & it would still be an end grain block.


----------



## John Stab (Jun 7, 2014)

matador55 said:


> Hi John Stab,
> 
> I make wooden toys. What plans are you looking for.
> You are welcome to the plans if I have what you are looking
> ...


Gday Graham. Thanks for the reply. I like making toys that move so that my kids can interact with them. Don't know if your familiar with " the pouncing cat" or " hand powered railcar"....basically old fashioned wooden toys that either have moving parts due to pushing them or by means of a pendulum. Also I'm pretty interested in "marble races", (basically a track/maze that a marble travels on and perhaps sets off different mechanisms along its way to the bottom), just like the kids game "mouse trap". I have a few plans my self but just looking to expand/improve on some old versions. If you would like some by all means just let me know. By the way whereabouts in the world are you?....I'm in Cairns, North Queensland, Australia.

Regards John


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

John Stab said:


> does anyone know where I can download some free plans for kids wooden toys, especially marble races and interactive or moving toys


 
John, if you go to the top of the page you can click on "NEW TOPIC" and start your own thread.
Just not polite to 'highjack' another members thread with an off subject question.

And, WELCOME TO THE FORUMS.


----------



## John Stab (Jun 7, 2014)

my apologies, never been on any sort of forum before, thanks for the heads up


----------



## matador55 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi John,

I live 50 km outside of Bundaberg a place called Watalgan.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## b0y9ggz (Aug 20, 2013)

How about cutting a pattern from hardboard, taping to cutting board with double side tape, then use pattern bit in router to trace around the pattern


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would go with the block glued / tapped in the center, it works and is the easiest to do.

However, just to be difficult, drill that hole in the center, mount the router, cut the juice groove. Then using a 2" wholesale, cut a 2" hole, turn an exactly sized plug contrasting wood and glue in.


----------

